# Best carpeting/ hardy plant.



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

Im not exactly new to plant keeping, but ive never really got a carpeting plant. Ive had crappy azz mondo grass b4 but it kept getting stuck in my filter so i threw it out. any suggestions for a carpeting plant that is hardy? thanks plant peeps!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

my micro swords seem pretty hardy and make a good carpeting plant, imo


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i saw this plant at an LFS that was literally like a carpet for the tank. looked bloody amazing.

ill find out what it was next time im there...which should be the next 2 or 3 days.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

best "carpet" plant is dwarf saggitaria grass,


----------



## OtheG (Jan 30, 2005)

bizump


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

in my opinion Glossostigma Elatinoides is the ultimate ground cover but it requires extreme lighting and Co2


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I also agree that Glossostigma is the best but is very hard to maintain....

try swords or saggitaria


----------

